# The Strange Magic of: Dinosaur Jr.



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

It was maybe 3 in the morning. Woke up; couldn't get back to sleep, so I put in the earbuds, hooked them up to a little FM radio, and started listening. Was there anyone out there? Yes, J Mascis and the boys were, and they responded--they knew I was _Out There_ also. Dinosaur Jr. is often credited with both being at the forefront of Alternative, present at the creation, and also possessed of a distinctive sound all their own. I confess to being partial to the dense, heavy textures of their middle period albums, especially as exemplified here in (I Know You're) _Out There_. Mascis sort of reminds me of Billy Corgan of Smashing Pumpkins--a musical figure with ideas he wishes to explore, relegating accompanying duties to a changing group of collaborators. Mixed results, but this effort works out well.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw these guys in concert many years ago. Small venue...were they the opening act? I don't remember. 

Can't call myself a fan if only because I've only listened to a small portion of their output (mostly from You're Living All Over Me and Bug). I still think "Little Fury Things" is brilliant.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

More evidence of dinosaurs. A song suggestive of Joy Division, here J Mascis (how can the man see?) and a stripped-down group of dinosaurs perform _Feel The Pain_.....


----------

